# Providence police chief: Brown party ‘out of control’



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Providence police chief: Brown party 'out of control' | Rhode Island news | projo.com | The Providence Journal

PROVIDENCE -- Scandalous, indeed. A sorority party with that name drew hundreds of young people to Brown University Saturday night, ending with fights, police pepper spray, injured campus officers and four arrests. Some partygoers tried to wrestle the gun from a university police officer.

What's really messed up about the situation is that the university is more concerned about investigating their officers for discharging pepper spray than informing the students about why they had to do it.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

niteowl1970 said:


> Some partygoers tried to wrestle the gun from a university police officer.


and the powers that be are more concerned about the use of pepper spray??


----------



## Ireland82 (Oct 16, 2009)

i find this ironic, actully my oncle was the officer that arrested Amy Carter at another brown "protest" back in the 80's


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sadly, it's not so much WHERE the party is that gets out of hand, it's that it gets out of hand at all.

We've had similar instances that started out, well, you could almost see the problems coming and then, BOOM! But it got handled.

This crap happens at night clubs all too often as well. I'm glad, VERY THANKFUL actually that no cop got seriously hurt and just as glad the gun never got away from the officer involved.

So, what are the odds of one of those four finding themselves facing FUGITIVE FROM JUSTICE charges at some point? Probably pretty good.:-?


----------



## Ireland82 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, is there any procedure as how the first officer is to react when responding to an out of control situation evolving large groups of people under the influence&#8230;., from my personal experiences in high school when the lone cop comes bursting through the door everybody scatters and it only builds to the ciaos, but I have also seen them take a more stand offish approach and only arrest people that are too intoxicated or trying to drive,


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Any cop who comes accross a situation that's that's getting out of control and BURSTS through the door is out of his/her ever loving mind. Sit back and wait for help. BURSTING in will only lend to potential hightening of the problem if it hasn't gotten to the point of riot. 

Then approach the organizers and tell them, not ask, TELL them to start calming things and advising people that the party is going to be shut down. We'll be there to assist but let THEM be the first to spread the word. If it doesn't work, you start ushering the party goers out. 

From there, it's each event that dictates the course of action and even the above is open for revision. These are NOT hard and fast rules and each situation is different, but if the situation isn't too far gone, it's worth a try. Why put the cops at risk if you can avoid it?


----------

